# Here is my newest piece of art.



## rx (Dec 22, 2012)

*Verteboros*. Pencil on paper. 25x25 inches. 2012.

my other art threads:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/219649-here-picture-my-latest-piece.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...rsuing-career-art-music-come-look-my-art.html


----------

